# Chevrolet Cruze 2014 Empty hole in middle console



## busse (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi

My Cruze like all other have some kind cover under first row armrest near bottle holder. Is it possible to but there some sigratte lighter or usb output? Can i take power from second row sigarette lighter?


----------

